# Opening Day Double



## sawtooth (Sep 13, 2015)

Triple, actually. Woke up to heavy rain yesterday morning, and that was a bummer. I haven't missed opening morning in as long as I can remember. So I drank a lot of coffee and waited for the rain to stop. At two o'clock the rain broke and I told my wife to get her stuff together and be ready- I felt like they would move early since it had been flooding all day. At 3:30 we were both perched in our stands. It was perfect. cool and slightly breezy. I felt good about it. At 5:15 I caught movement on a trail to my left- a fat doe. She continued until she was past me and just out front. She had a huge horsefly right where I wanted my arrow to go, so I focused on it and turned my arrow loose. I missed the horsefly- the doe wasn't that lucky. At the end of a 60 yard sprint, she was out of gas. I got a text at 6:45, my wife has arrowed a spike. Cool, I decided to get down and help her look for her deer. As I was puttting my phone back in my pocket- I see a deer coming from my left again. Horns! I was already committed and was just waiting for him to hold still long enough for me to feel good about a shot. When he stopped to scan the food plot I drew and let go. He was quartered hard and tried to spin, but he wasn't fast enough. My arrow was good and I watched him leave, I would have liked to watch him fall but that didn't happen. I wanted to HEAR him fall, and that didn't happen either. But he didn't go far. I helped Terrah find her spike, which was easy because she shot him perfectly, then I went back to find my doe. She was where I left her so I started looking for my buck. Not a lot of blood..... dang. I decided to get the pair that we did have to the processors and in a cooler, and I would return later to resume my search. When I got back I replayed what I thought had happened at the shot. then I found blood, a LOT of it. I had been looking in the wrong place to begin with- but I was on it now. A short distance away I saw two bright beaming eyes reflecting my light back at me. A fox was keeping my deer company until I got there. I thanked him and then ran him off. Not a bad opening day. I'm very thankful to be able to do what I love to do. 
Big Jim Buffalo longbow 
Surewood Douglas fir arrow
125gr. Magnus II


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 13, 2015)

Good deal!


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 13, 2015)

Congrats!! you're on fire


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 13, 2015)

What a start!!!!  Congrats to you and your wife.  Outstanding.  That was a great story with 3 happy endings.


----------



## TGUN (Sep 13, 2015)

Cool deal what a great way to start, congrats.


----------



## scott30415 (Sep 13, 2015)

Congrats, that's good stuff there


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 13, 2015)

Good stuff Dendy


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 13, 2015)

That is awesome! Happy for you and the Mrs. I may have to move down that way....


----------



## JBranch (Sep 13, 2015)

Congrats, Dendy.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Sep 13, 2015)

congrats


----------



## Dennis (Sep 13, 2015)

Great job as usual!


----------



## SouthEastGAHunter15 (Sep 13, 2015)

Awesome story and kills!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## jjy (Sep 13, 2015)

awesome start to the season.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Two great looking deer Dendy! Congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 13, 2015)

Good shooting Dendy and Terrah. That's the way to get things started.


----------



## Rix56 (Sep 13, 2015)

*Wow*

Congrats


----------



## dutchman (Sep 13, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 13, 2015)

I am always impressed with your hunting and shooting skills. Real happy for you and Tara so be sure to tell her I said congrat's to her too. Mighty fine sir, mighty fine!!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 13, 2015)

Congrats to you & your bride! That's an opening day you'll never forget!


----------



## Clipper (Sep 13, 2015)

You and Terrah have a good start on filling the freezer.  Congratulations on a more than successful hunt.


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 13, 2015)

Awesome and memorable hunt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2015)

Dang! The season could close tomorrow and you have had a great year! Congratulations!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 13, 2015)

Bad Man!!RC


----------



## pine nut (Sep 13, 2015)

Y'all are awesome!  Incredible job the both of you!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 13, 2015)

robert carter said:


> Bad Man!!RC



What RC said


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 14, 2015)

Gotta git me a red hat!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 14, 2015)

Great start for you and Tara. Congratulations


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 14, 2015)

Wow! Congrats to both of you on a great start!!


----------



## rnfarley (Sep 14, 2015)

That's great, congrats!


----------



## BBowman (Sep 14, 2015)

Congrats to you both.  Sounds like a blessed day in God's creation.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 14, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 14, 2015)

Well done to the both of you!  A terrific opener for sure!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 14, 2015)

Awesome. Congrats to both of y'all.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 14, 2015)

I should have said "Bad Man" and LUCKY Man to have a Wife that likes to hunt too. Blessed for sure.RC


----------



## GrayG (Sep 14, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 14, 2015)

Impressive!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice ! Congrats and to your wife as well.


----------



## RNC (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your hunt 

Congrats to y'all !


----------



## Triple C (Sep 14, 2015)

Sawtooth...Great read!  The best storytellers are in the trad section.  You guys paint a picture with words. And the pics ain't bad either.  Congrats to both on a great day in the woods!


----------



## RonsPlc (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice!
I still have a whole month before opening day here
:/


----------



## tkyklr1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Great story. Congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 14, 2015)

Good work Dendy, you guys are filling that freezer quick


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 14, 2015)

Double trouble those Cromer's are....


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Sep 15, 2015)

That is crazy! There must be something in the water down there, most of us are struggling to get just one!


----------



## eman1885 (Sep 15, 2015)

great way to start the season, congrats!


----------



## gurn (Sep 15, 2015)

Them deers are sure in trouble with you and Terrah after em. Congrats!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2015)

That's what I call gettin it done! Good job.


----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 16, 2015)

Freezer filling up already, eh?


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 16, 2015)

Awesome story brother! Loved the ending!


----------

